# Cabinet maker / carpenter



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone know of a cabinet maker in Dubai? I have an 8ft long solid wood sideboard which is refusing to go in the lift at my new apartment. Have heard of some clever peeps who can dismantle and reassemble or even cut it and make over the join. It's no antique, but don't really want to part with it!


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

I would be reluctant to dismantle and reassemble it. Personally, I would get couple of strong lads and get it to the apartment using the stairs. I did this with a large heavy sofa taking it up 10 floors.


----------



## osiere (Apr 23, 2011)

I 2nd that


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Excellent... A few more volunteers and we can have an EF lift and shift team!


----------

